# Canon EOS-1D X Availability in North America



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-availability-in-north-america/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-availability-in-north-america/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-availability-in-north-america/"></a></div>
<strong>They’re coming!


</strong>We have unconfirmed reports that a few retailers in the US and Canada will be receiving their initial Canon EOS-1D X shipments this week.</p>
<p>We have reports they’ve shown up already in Montreal, Canada. I expect to get mine some time this week.</p>
<p><strong>B&H Photo


</strong>We can’t confirm, but we’ve heard B&H Photo has told preorder customers that they expect a shipment this week. The July 4, 2012 holiday may disrupt some shipping though.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS-1D X at <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_Digital_SLR.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ica1dx.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B005Y3T1AI" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

From a B&H online chat support 'conversation' about an hour ago (names removed):

Me: Hi, any update on EOS 1D X deliveries?

B&H rep: ...I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.

Me: Ok, thank you.

B&H rep: There is a shipment on the way to B&H, it will arrive after the 4th of July holiday

Me: Excellent news! Can you give me any idea if my place in the pre-order queue is high enough that it's likely I'll get one from this shipment?

B&H rep: Sure will

Me: ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bombsight (Jul 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> From a B&H online chat support 'conversation' about an hour ago (names removed):
> 
> Me: Hi, any update on EOS 1D X deliveries?
> 
> ...



When did you pre-order?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

March 14th, the first day it was possible from B&H. Based on order numbers people here have posted, there are some ahead of me, but I ordered within the first few hours the preorder option was available.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 2, 2012)

I ordered my 1DX from BH at 9:30 PM EST on March 14th. (I believe that this was the first day) I just contacted them and they noted that mine is not scheduled to ship yet. They did note though that they have already shipped some out.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 2, 2012)

Moody Blues said:


> I ordered my 1DX from BH at 9:30 PM EST on March 14th. (I believe that this was the first day) I just contacted them and they noted that mine is not scheduled to ship yet. They did note though that they have already shipped some out.



What time did you order? I would hate to think that by waiting a few hours, I have cost myself another few weeks of waiting...


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 2, 2012)

I just got off the phone with B&H customer service. He seemed very put out that I was asking about the status of my 1DX order that I placed on 3/16/12. He said queue order for shipping is confidential and is never to be given out. Further, he told me that they had no idea how many cameras Canon shipped or when they shipped them. He even put me on hold when I challenged him with Neuro's information. 

Very frustrating to receive this kind of treatment from a company I've spent over $50,000 with over the past few years.

I just hope Neuro is right... It's been a long wait, would love to have this camera for an upcoming family vacation.

Cheers


----------



## mccallew (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, Adorama, where I ordered, has been giving me the same canned "we can't tell you anything" line. Adorama was so much faster getting me a 5DMk3 than B&H I just went with them for the 1DX. Now there's really no concrete info from anyone. What a joke on Canon's part...


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just got off live chat with BH too, and they told me pretty much the same as Neuro...That Canon sent them a shipment over the weekend and they should get it in a few days. I too am getting mine first batch! Granted, my order number was nearly the same as Neuro's, but I'm really excited, and so was the dude on BH's live chat. In fact, he might have been more enthusiastic than I was.

Dr. Deano-I'd recommend live-chatting them and putting your order number in the opening dialog box.


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2012)

I placed an order for mine at B&H the morning of 3/14 at 9:15 PST.

I just chatted with a B&H rep, and he told me that the shipment coming tomorrow may indeed cover my order, so the wait may finally be over for me. ;D


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 2, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Dr. Deano-I'd recommend live-chatting them and putting your order number in the opening dialog box.



I think I have horrible luck with Customer Service reps..

Here's my conversation with the online chat rep:

-----------------------------

Me: Hello Rep. Some of my friends over at CanonRumors said you guys could help to see if my 1DX will ship out with the next batch. My order number is: XXXXXXXXXX. 

Rep: Unfortunately we do not have a date yet, we are receiving shipments- depending on Canon as to how many per shipment & how often that's how we fulfill the orders. 

Me: Can you enlighten me to how some people are getting info from you guys that their cameras are shipping out this week? Are they fabricating the story?

Rep: I am not quite sure how anyone is getting this information... As of now I still see no orders that will be shipping, we are currently waiting for a shipment to come in.

Rep: We appreciate your business. Have a wonderful day! 


---------------------------

I don't doubt the reports others are getting. Just wish there could be a better way of getting information to people who have been waiting months for this thing. It looks like the two days it took to convince my wife to let me order the camera may end up adding a few more weeks to the wait.


----------



## chrysek (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome, my store told me they should be getting 2 units and that I will get one.  so happy if that happens


----------



## Shnookums (Jul 2, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> We have reports they’ve shown up already in Montreal, Canada.



Which store? Lozeau? I wonder when Photo Service will get them... This is where I have my pre-order...


----------



## chrysek (Jul 2, 2012)

friend of mine did order 1dx from B&H on 3/14, his order is 101989010x, wonder where he is in the line and if he will be able to get his from the 1st shipment... he is glad that B&H is huge store and they probably will get quite a few of them...


----------



## Bombsight (Jul 2, 2012)

Either people on this forum are lying (why, I dont know) or the chat reps are lying about not being able to give out shipping info.
The rep @ *** whom I chatted with had no way of knowing if I would be in the first shipment. I ordered in early march.

My begging conversation:

Welcome to Live Chat at the ------- Customer Service Department. Please wait while we connect you to an agent who will be able to assist you...
You have been connected to -------.
Mark : Hi Can you tell me anything about my Canon 1DX order?
-------: Hello Mark. My name is -----, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
-------: We are expecting a shipment by the end of this week, but orders are being filled in the order they are received
Mark: ok ... any chance I fall into that shipments count?
-------: I am sorry but we would not have that information.
Mark: ok ... one more question ... how long before spare 1DX batteries are available?
-------: Let me check.
-------: Are you referring to CALPE4N
Mark: ..... the battery for the 1DX (LP-E4)
-------: We do not have an ETA for this item
Thank you for contacting the ------ Customer Service Department.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> I don't doubt the reports others are getting. Just wish there could be a better way of getting information to people who have been waiting months for this thing. It looks like the two days it took to convince my wife to let me order the camera may end up adding a few more weeks to the wait.



It could be random luck of the rep you get, but I wonder if, "You should get one from this week's shipment," means just that, whereas, "We have no information on any 1D X shipments," means you're not getting one from this week's shipment.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> From a B&H online chat support 'conversation' about an hour ago (names removed):
> 
> Me: Hi, any update on EOS 1D X deliveries?
> 
> ...



do you think we could gauge by ourself whether we will get it by next week through our order numbers? I ordered through the phone, and have an order number of 3801408xx. really hoping they can ship it by next week, i will be leaving the states on the 15th of July! :-\


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It could be random luck of the rep you get, but I wonder if, "You should get one from this week's shipment," means just that, whereas, "We have no information on any 1D X shipments," means you're not getting one from this week's shipment.



That's what is so frustrating to me. I am sure it's based on luck of the rep draw. The one who told me he has no way to know when shipments go out is obviously giving me a line that contradicts the phone rep I talked to who said that information is confidential and cannot be given out.

In all honesty, I feel for B&H. If their policy is to not disclose this information, the policy should be in effect for anyone who calls, not based on "luck of the draw." If you think about it, by that rep telling you that your camera is shipping and your post on here probably flooded their reps with people asking about their order. This is not good for them. Keeping this information quiet ensures they don't get flooded with calls when the order happens to not ship because of delays from Japan or other problems that can occur down the logistics chain.

The really disappointing thing for me is how quiet Canon has been about this whole thing. To announce this camera in October 2011 and not ship until July is really bad. They must be covering up some REALLY embarrassing stuff to risk the bad vibes they are sending by being silent while their loyal customers wait.

P.S. In the last 4 years I have been a heavy consumer of camera and video related equipment, I have ONLY purchased from B&H. In my opinion, their customer service policy regarding returns and exchanges is unparalleled. Please don't take my comments above as a slight on B&H as a company, they are the only game in town as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mjayadev (Jul 3, 2012)

Just called Allen's Camera and I was told that they have a few 1DX but very very limited numbers which will be sent to pre-orders. I wont get one anytime soon.


----------



## jasium (Jul 3, 2012)

Agreed. My preorder's with Adorama, and over the last few weeks they've repeatedly given me misleading and contradictory information about ETA and my position in the preorder queue. If you'd told me I'd have this problem with a well-known vendor -- on a major acquisition!-- I wouldn't have believed it. That type of behavior corrodes trust -- and business relationships. B&H just gained a customer.


----------



## pwp (Jul 3, 2012)

They're shipping in Australia. I had a call from my pro dealer in Sydney yesterday saying my 1DX was ready to be picked up. 

PW


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 3, 2012)

called vistek in toronto last week. they said there will be shipments of 1DX coming in this week.. but CPS members get them first.... hope i could get mine soon!


----------



## mjayadev (Jul 3, 2012)

Just called and checked with OneCall. They received juts two bodies. :-[


----------



## kowalski (Jul 3, 2012)

I got an email this morning from a store I had a cancelled preorder with and they told me they had one 1D X in stock and if I still would be interested.

I then called x&x (whom I had an early preorder with, before noon PST on 03/14)) to get a status update on my order and the rep I talked to verified my order and then spent some time to get more info. He then told me that "Canon has shipped a large quantity last weekend via UPS", and after spending a little more time digging deeper, he said that "we expect delivery on Tuesday for processing and my order SHOULD ship on the 5th or 6th of July".

Compared to a store that receives 1 or 2 cameras, 20 would be a large quantity, so that statement can be interpreted either way. And "should" does not mean "will", but there is definetely hope that the (long) wait is coming to an end. It also confirms postings from the last couple of weeks that some of the big stored here in the US will start shipping the first week of July.

I am sure people will start posting once they get tracking numbers, and I hope that will include me.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 3, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> I just got off the phone with B&H customer service. He seemed very put out that I was asking about the status of my 1DX order that I placed on 3/16/12. He said queue order for shipping is confidential and is never to be given out. Further, he told me that they had no idea how many cameras Canon shipped or when they shipped them. He even put me on hold when I challenged him with Neuro's information.
> 
> Very frustrating to receive this kind of treatment from a company I've spent over $50,000 with over the past few years.
> 
> ...



Hey, it could've been worse -- at least they haven't announced the 1D X Mark II, yet! ;D


----------



## sanj (Jul 3, 2012)

B&H is a rude company.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 3, 2012)

chrysek said:


> friend of mine did order 1dx from B&H on 3/14, his order is 101989010x, wonder where he is in the line and if he will be able to get his from the 1st shipment... he is glad that B&H is huge store and they probably will get quite a few of them...


My number is quite similar to that; yours is a little lower than mine, which should be on the first shipment as told by a live chat rep. Congrats to your friend!


----------



## kowalski (Jul 3, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> I just got off the phone with B&H customer service. He seemed very put out that I was asking about the status of my 1DX order that I placed on 3/16/12. He said queue order for shipping is confidential and is never to be given out. Further, he told me that they had no idea how many cameras Canon shipped or when they shipped them. He even put me on hold when I challenged him with Neuro's information.
> 
> Very frustrating to receive this kind of treatment from a company I've spent over $50,000 with over the past few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowalski (Jul 3, 2012)

sanj said:


> B&H is a rude company.



Not by my experience, maybe it matters how you approach them...


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> From a B&H online chat support 'conversation' about an hour ago (names removed):
> 
> Me: Hi, any update on EOS 1D X deliveries?
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see your 'unboxing' video. Cue the narrator!

"_He can replace defective neurotransmitters ... with wireless flash transmitters.

He carries an 800mm lens wherever he goes ... in his back pocket.

He once filmed the unboxing of his brand new 1D X ... using his brand new 1D X.

He *is* ... the most interesting neuroanatomist in the world..."
_

;D


----------



## kowalski (Jul 3, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> I just got off the phone with B&H customer service. He seemed very put out that I was asking about the status of my 1DX order that I placed on 3/16/12. He said queue order for shipping is confidential and is never to be given out. Further, he told me that they had no idea how many cameras Canon shipped or when they shipped them. He even put me on hold when I challenged him with Neuro's information.
> 
> Very frustrating to receive this kind of treatment from a company I've spent over $50,000 with over the past few years.
> 
> ...



If you ordered on 03/16/12 you probably have a TON of preorders ahead of you, considering that B&H started taking preorders 2 days earlier and there appears to be a TON of preorders just within the first few hours. So instead of beating up on B&H for not being able to give you detailed information of a preorder that is probaby hundreds if not thousands behind the first preorder you should ask yourself how you missed this important date by over 2 days...


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 3, 2012)

kowalski said:


> If you ordered on 03/16/12 you probably have a TON of preorders ahead of you, considering that B&H started taking preorders 2 days earlier and there appears to be a TON of preorders just within the first few hours. So instead of beating up on B&H for not being able to give you detailed information of a preorder that is probaby hundreds if not thousands behind the first preorder you should ask yourself how you missed this important date by over 2 days...



I mentioned how I missed the day by 2 days, I had to sell my wife on the idea of spending $7,200 (body, spare battery, UDMA7 card) People were able to pre-order the camera for a short time in December, how are people who ordered in March getting the camera this week by your logic? Your guess of "probably hundreds if not thousands" is based off what exactly? 

I guess I was hoping a company where I have spent the equivalent of 5 Detroit mansions worth of business could tell me where I stand in the queue. I don't think this hope is a stretch considering that others here are being told they will probably see their camera this week.

I'm not beating up on B&H. read my posts again where I praise the company. I am merely expressing my frustration with inconsistent communication and policy based on the mood of a CSR and a camera company that announced a camera in October then ships in July while in the meantime announces and meets all orders of another entire system (5DIII). 

If someone told me, "Sir, there are 2,000 people ahead of you on the list and we're due a shipment of approximately 100 cameras this week"; then I would feel properly informed. There are purchasing agents who know EXACTLY how many cameras have been shipped, when they shipped and when they are due to arrive. Why is it that some folks "get to know" and others don't? Consistency yields trust, trust wins future business.

Off to ask myself again how I missed the important date by over 2 days...


----------



## marekjoz (Jul 3, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > From a B&H online chat support 'conversation' about an hour ago (names removed):
> ...



Neuro-Chuck?


----------



## mrcrsr (Jul 3, 2012)

I got mine since the 23th of June.
from germany.
6299 EUR + 1000 EUR (for the dealer as a gift)

the wait was worth...


----------



## JR (Jul 3, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><glusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-availability-in-north-america/"></glusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-availability-in-north-america/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-eos-1d-x-availability-in-north-america/"></a></div>
> <strong>They’re coming!
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know which store in Montreal got it already? I finally ordered mine from Camera Canada in Ontario but I will likely not get it for a while because I am not going to Olympic and Canon Canada seem pretty struck on this. Maybe I can get lucky if BH get a lot and get it from them instead - ok I am dreaming now!


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 3, 2012)

*Yeah baby!*

Yeah! I will be in NYC on the 6th. Hopefully I can pick up Mine at B&H!


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I can confirm again that there is a high possibility that BH are receiving quite a lot of the 1DX in their first shipment. Just chatted with them over live chat, and I was told there is a high possibility for me to receive mine in the first shipment, so lets all wait impatiently! ;D


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 3, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> Hey guys, I can confirm again that there is a high possibility that BH are receiving quite a lot of the 1DX in their first shipment. Just chatted with them over live chat, and I was told there is a high possibility for me to receive mine in the first shipment, so lets all wait impatiently! ;D



What time did you order on March 14th? I am leaving town this weekend and would so love to take it with me...


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Moody Blues said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I can confirm again that there is a high possibility that BH are receiving quite a lot of the 1DX in their first shipment. Just chatted with them over live chat, and I was told there is a high possibility for me to receive mine in the first shipment, so lets all wait impatiently! ;D
> ...



I cant exactly remember the time i ordered it. I was on a vacation, and i think it was around 3-4 hours when bh opened their 'doors' for preorder, and I immediately phoned in. My order number is 3801408xx. if you are leaving this weekend, im not very sure of the possibility to get one, because they have told me its higher chances that I will get it next week. gd luck!


----------



## helpful (Jul 3, 2012)

My 1D X order has shipped. I ordered from Crutchfield.

The crazy thing is that I just emailed them yesterday and they said "we still do not have an estimated arrival time"--and then it shipped this morning.

Does anyone else in the U.S. have a shipping notification yet?


----------



## bughunter (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Yeah baby!*



clicstudio said:


> Yeah! I will be in NYC on the 6th. Hopefully I can pick up Mine at B&H!


HI, My B&H order number is just a bit lower than yours.....best of luck! I will let you know when mine ships.
I also pre-ordered via the web on 3/16.


----------



## Shooter (Jul 3, 2012)

My first one is on a plane headed for a Thursday delivery in Dallas.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 3, 2012)

Shooter said:


> My first one is on a plane headed for a Thursday delivery in Dallas.



From which store?


----------



## KEMphoto (Jul 3, 2012)

Just picked mine up in the states.. Cant wait to test drive later today.


----------



## MomentForeverImage (Jul 3, 2012)

wowoowwo ..congrats!!!!




KEMphoto said:


> Just picked mine up in the states.. Cant wait to test drive later today.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 3, 2012)

KEMphoto said:


> Just picked mine up in the states.. Cant wait to test drive later today.



Congrats! Which state are you in?


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 3, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> Hey guys, I can confirm again that there is a high possibility that BH are receiving quite a lot of the 1DX in their first shipment. Just chatted with them over live chat, and I was told there is a high possibility for me to receive mine in the first shipment, so lets all wait impatiently! ;D


That is weird... All these inconsistent Live Chats... 
My B&H representative was very clear that they don't have an ETA from Canon... I even asked about my place in the pre-order and he replied. We don't have an ETA... :-\


----------



## KEMphoto (Jul 3, 2012)

sephknite said:


> KEMphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked mine up in the states.. Cant wait to test drive later today.
> ...



Missouri


----------



## cariewang (Jul 3, 2012)

I have just got mine in Singapore, with the minimum of hassle.

Furthermore, plenty more available in the stores, so what is the problem in North america


----------



## pup73 (Jul 4, 2012)

well, my slim hopes of getting one before next week have been dashed; one place i have a pre-order received a "handful" and they went out to people before me on their list. another store received ONE, and that went to someone who paid for it in full back in 2011. and i'm #50 another stores list. god knows where i stand with b&h (i ordered on the first day, but not until that night).

i find it somewhat surprising, that a $7k camera, that has been delayed for some time now, with rumors of problems, hesitation about expect ions (we all have heard "i'll just get a 5diii for half the price"), is now so popular that many are getting shut out of the first allotments. for example, the with one store, i am #8 on their list. the owner sent out a very nice email stating how they wish they could give more info, but they just don't know when and how many they will be getting. that email was sent to 250 people. so that's how many pre-orders they have. i think that's a lot. and b&h probably has 10x that..

oh well, eventually everyone who wants one will get one, right???

-c


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

pup73 said:


> well, my slim hopes of getting one before next week have been dashed; one place i have a pre-order received a "handful" and they went out to people before me on their list. another store received ONE, and that went to someone who paid for it in full back in 2011. and i'm #50 another stores list. god knows where i stand with b&h (i ordered on the first day, but not until that night).
> 
> i find it somewhat surprising, that a $7k camera, that has been delayed for some time now, with rumors of problems, hesitation about expect ions (we all have heard "i'll just get a 5diii for half the price"), is now so popular that many are getting shut out of the first allotments. for example, the with one store, i am #8 on their list. the owner sent out a very nice email stating how they wish they could give more info, but they just don't know when and how many they will be getting. that email was sent to 250 people. so that's how many pre-orders they have. i think that's a lot. and b&h probably has 10x that..
> 
> ...



It's also amazing how Canon announces this last year in October and then in July they don't have any.


----------



## kaz (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh well. The day's gone by and I haven't heard from B&H yet. Either they're too busy or they didn't get enough in their first shipment to cover my order.

I'm curious to hear if anyone's heard from B&H, and, if so, what your order number was.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2012)

They stated to me that orders fulfilled from the large shipment were expected to ship out _after_ the holiday.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> They stated to me that orders fulfilled from the large shipment were expected to ship out _after_ the holiday.



yup, that was what they told me too.


----------



## mjayadev (Jul 4, 2012)

Adorama shipped my order today. I called them today morning and they said that there is no way I will get the camera before August. And then they ship it the same evening. 

I am ELATED.


----------



## Amirwst (Jul 4, 2012)

Congrats mjayadev - I also have an order in with Adorama - been watching for a ship notification email all day...can you say when you placed your pre-order? I called mine in back in October...


----------



## mjayadev (Jul 4, 2012)

Full disclosure - I am a CPS gold member and Adorama is the only store that honored the CPS expedited fulfillment.


----------



## Amirwst (Jul 4, 2012)

Interesting, are you in the USA? Because I am also a CPS gold member but my Adorama rep never even asked about this when I placed my initial preorder by phone last year OR when he emailed me earlier this year to confirm my credit card information and that I still wanted the camera...


----------



## Joes Dad (Jul 4, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen - My profile below has officially changed. In LA and a very lucky guy. My initial review ... wow.


----------



## Joes Dad (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's the beautiful beast.


----------



## mjayadev (Jul 4, 2012)

Joes Dad said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen - My profile below has officially changed. In LA and a very lucky guy. My initial review ... wow.



You have to request them to do add the CPS information to the order.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 4, 2012)

Joes Dad said:


> Here's the beautiful beast.



well we wont be seeing him for a while i bet!  congrats on finally getting it!
gonna be off shooting no doubt


----------



## jasium (Jul 4, 2012)

mjayadev -- I too am a CPS Gold member, and had that fact and the number added to my order. I was originally informed that that would make mine one of the first they shipped, and last week I was told they are *not* giving CPS priority. Could you please contact me offlist? I'd like a point of reference for when I have my conversation with Adorama's customer service department...


----------



## Chris Burch (Jul 4, 2012)

A few weeks ago I called Adorama to inform them of my CPS gold status and they insisted it wouldn't give me a any preference. I pretty much had an argument with the rep but telling him to put in the info anyway. He said Canon directly informed them CPS status would not be a factor. I ordered mine last October, too and so far no ship notice.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 4, 2012)

So just on a whim I posted on b&h's Facebook page. Asked if they received any. Henry posner replied that they received "some", but not enough to cover all back orders. 

Pretty vague answer. Since all backorders include everything from march 14 to today 

-c


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> A few weeks ago I called Adorama to inform them of my CPS gold status and they insisted it wouldn't give me a any preference. I pretty much had an argument with the rep but telling him to put in the info anyway. He said Canon directly informed them CPS status would not be a factor. I ordered mine last October, too and so far no ship notice.



Yep. B&H and Adorama do not have a CPS member policy. In other words, they don't care. It's first-come first-serve at their stores. That has been confirmed in discussions with them. With Canon and the Olympics, well that's different.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 4, 2012)

When I called my local authorized dealer again yesterday, they said their computer shows an allotment of 30 1Dx's coming to their store, with the first shipment arriving by the end of next week. He did mention they don't expect more than a handful in the first shipment though, given their past history of what they were promised and what they got of the 5D3s and D800s.

Any advantages of buying at the local store, other than maybe getting better customer service/support, and supporting your local camera store and local economy? A high tax rate on nearly $7k adds up to a lot of money wasted, compared to purchasing it through other online retailers which charge no tax.


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 4, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> Any advantages of buying at the local store, other than maybe getting better customer service/support, and supporting your local camera store and local economy? A high tax rate on nearly $7k adds up to a lot of money wasted, compared to purchasing it through other online retailers which charge no tax.



Well, I can't tell you yet because I haven't received my Canon EOS 1D X yet (Switzerland!).
However, hearing that most of the early guys here placed their order on March 14th, I had to laugh hard. I pre-ordered mine in December - no kidding. After having a bit of a fight with them, because they said at first that they can't accept pre-orders yet. I insisted and they were like: Okay, if you pay us $1000 (actually it were Swiss Francs but since Swiss Francs and USD are almost the same atm, I'm using it to make your life easier) in advance, we'll give you priority. So I did it. About 5 weeks later I walked into the store again and saw that they now have a EOS 1D X promotion running - if you pre-order and pay more than $300, you get a second battery pack free of charge.

Also I know that in Switzerland (there is no BH or Adorama here!) the Etailers will not have stock for a long time - the real Canon Pro dealers will be the ones having all the priority. Since my local store is a Canon Pro dealer of the city, chances are fairly good that I soon get my hands on my 1D X. Waited long enough for it!
Although I do not know how they'll handle it in other countries, but my guess would be that Amazon will be the last one to be served. This is purely hypothetic, of course.

Regarding availability in Switzerland:
I asked them on the 6th of June the last time about the 1D X, they said that they'd receive their first batch within "the next weeks".
Sounds pretty vague to me - I'll call them tomorrow in the morning and see what they tell me.

Also, as soon as I get mine, I'll take a day off (if my boss doesn't cross that plan  ) to shoot with it. Of course if you guys want me to, I'll share some of the shots made.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 4, 2012)

apparently some people have posted on FM that their cameras have shipped from b&h; i guess i didn't make the first batch of pre-orders (i placed my pre-order march 14, in the evening)...oh well.

-c


----------



## koolkurkle (Jul 4, 2012)

Just got an email from B&H, my 1DX web order 10198871xx (3/14/12 ~2:30pm eastern) has shipped


----------



## nikkito (Jul 4, 2012)

n0iZe said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > Any advantages of buying at the local store, other than maybe getting better customer service/support, and supporting your local camera store and local economy? A high tax rate on nearly $7k adds up to a lot of money wasted, compared to purchasing it through other online retailers which charge no tax.
> ...



Hoi!  
Where did you order you camera? I have ordered and payed mine in Profot but since that was in march I'm guessing I'll hav to wait until 2013, ha!


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2012)

*B&H will be shipping mine soon*

An order's been sent to the B&H warehouse today, so mine will ship out on Thursday for Friday arrival. They don't have any extra battery packs yet.

My order number was xxxx8855xx (an online order). The wait will finally be over!


----------



## mmoon (Jul 5, 2012)

My order - #10207653** on 06/13/12
Interestingly, how many to me still to wait for sending?


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 5, 2012)

mmoon said:


> My order - #10207653** on 06/13/12
> Interestingly, how many to me still to wait for sending?



Im still waiting for BH, mine is a phone order. They told me that I will be in the shipment on friday=D


----------



## mmoon (Jul 5, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> mmoon said:
> 
> 
> > My order - #10207653** on 06/13/12
> ...


Oh. I hope too I will be the lucky. I sent e-mail and wait answer from B&H.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 5, 2012)

mmoon said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > mmoon said:
> ...



good luck!


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 5, 2012)

nikkito said:


> n0iZe said:
> 
> 
> > Chewy734 said:
> ...



Salli! 

I ordered my camera at Foto Marlin. Since Profot is your CPS dealer in your Kanton (right?), I think you'll get yours pretty early as well. However, March is a bit late, but I don't know how it is with pre-orders in your Kanton. Depends on how many people want one and how many Canon decides to ship.

For myself: I just talked to one of the salespeople at the shop where I pre-ordered. However he told me that he doesn't already have a date for the camera and he'll come back to me either this or next week once he knows a delivery date.
At least it's something. However I do really hope that my 1D X (ordered on the twentieth of December, by the way) will come soon.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 5, 2012)

When anyone gets theirs...I want to know what you guys think about the resolution regarding the drop in MP from 21, in the Ds III, to 18 in the 1D X. 
Based on your 100% crops...are you disappointed or not?


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like B&H is filling orders from 3/14 pretty quickly. I would be interested to know if anyone that ordered on 3/14 has NOT received either positive updates on their order. IE. "Your order should ship out soon" or a tracking number. After reading this thread, I get the feeling that orders that were placed on the morning of 3/14 are being filled. 

Has anyone that ordered on 3/15 received this information?


----------



## pup73 (Jul 5, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> Looks like B&H is filling orders from 3/14 pretty quickly. I would be interested to know if anyone that ordered on 3/14 has NOT received either positive updates on their order. IE. "Your order should ship out soon" or a tracking number. After reading this thread, I get the feeling that orders that were placed on the morning of 3/14 are being filled.
> 
> Has anyone that ordered on 3/15 received this information?



i posted earlier in this thread that i was told by b&h that my order WILL NOT be fulfilled with this first allocation. i placed my order 3/14, in the evening EST

-c


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 5, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> Has anyone that ordered on 3/15 received this information?



I just spoke to them and was given the standard "no updates" line.

I placed my order by phone on 3/14 and the order confirmation email is time stamped 12:31 PST.


----------



## mmoon (Jul 5, 2012)

"Hello Mxxx, my name is xxxx 

Unfortunately at this time we do not have an estimated ship date for your order. Although we have received a few shipments, it is being released in limited quantities by Canon. All pre orders are filled in the same order that we received them. Please be assured that your order is important to us and will be shipped as we continue to receive stock. 

We thank you in advance for your patience and understanding." 

I am very afflicted. Again painful expectation. It was necessary to order in Singapore or Hong Kong.  Not in B&H


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

Great info guys, thanks!

Maybe moving forward when people post about the status of their order (positive or negative) they could put the date and time they placed the order.

Anyone have earlier than the 3/14 3pm EST Eric S. Klein negative response?

Should I start a new thread to track B&H shipments this way? 

I know it will help give some of us some mental relief to at least get a sense of where we stand on our order. This wait has been painful.

EDIT: I have started a new thread for B&H customers to track the status of their orders


----------



## bughunter (Jul 5, 2012)

mmoon said:


> "Hello Mxxx, my name is xxxx
> 
> Unfortunately at this time we do not have an estimated ship date for your order. Although we have received a few shipments, it is being released in limited quantities by Canon. All pre orders are filled in the same order that we received them. Please be assured that your order is important to us and will be shipped as we continue to receive stock.
> 
> ...



Fyi....My chat with BandH an our ago was totally different. Contrary to several who have received shipping notifications from Band H, he stated they have yet to even receive any shipments of the 1dx as yet but do expect them today or tomorrow. He wasn't able to tell me if mine would be shipped in this one or not. I pre-ordered 3/16 and do not expect it to ship anytime soon. It's a crap shoot with who you talk to, how much info they know or possibly care to divulge.
I need medication or a good psych, I've never been so anxious over anything in my life. I'm not a pro but I am lucky enough to be able to afford one - I turned 50, life is short...I want the best camera canon has for my intended use - fast action, high ISO, low light. Sports and live concerts....Perfect for me! Good luck to all!


----------



## mmoon (Jul 5, 2012)

Very beautiful text


----------



## D n L Photography (Jul 7, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> Looks like B&H is filling orders from 3/14 pretty quickly. I would be interested to know if anyone that ordered on 3/14 has NOT received either positive updates on their order. IE. "Your order should ship out soon" or a tracking number. After reading this thread, I get the feeling that orders that were placed on the morning of 3/14 are being filled.
> 
> Has anyone that ordered on 3/15 received this information?


I also ordered the evening of the 14th and have been told that I won't make it out of the first shipment, and maybe not the next.


----------



## Crapking (Jul 7, 2012)

koolkurkle said:


> Just got an email from B&H, my 1DX web order 10198871xx (3/14/12 ~2:30pm eastern) has shipped



Has the shipping info been updated?
On 7/4 my info said shipped, but the tracking info only has the Origin scan and nothing else. Is it actually en route?


----------



## DHaass (Jul 7, 2012)

I also ordered mine on 3/14/12 in the evening (just after 9:30 CST). What I was told is it was after business hours, so they considered it ordered on 3/15/12. My order number is 101989xxxx.

They cannot give me any shipping or delivery date for my order. The fact of the matter is they don't know.


----------



## Crapking (Jul 7, 2012)

Crapking said:


> koolkurkle said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an email from B&H, my 1DX web order 10198871xx (3/14/12 ~2:30pm eastern) has shipped
> ...



UPDATE 7/7 AM:
MY order was in fact picked up from B/H by UPS on 7/4, but they were 'closed' for the holiday so not actually processed until 7/5, and it is now officially en route (Philadelphia) for a Pittsburgh delivery. Somewhat frustrating that I paid for NEXT Day air and it won't come for 5 days later. I didn't pay for next 'business' day, and if I did, that should still have been 7/6 not 7/9. Anyways, what's 5 days when we have been waiting 7 months since announcement....


----------



## mjayadev (Jul 7, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > koolkurkle said:
> ...


----------



## victorwol (Jul 7, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > koolkurkle said:
> ...



Order 1019920xxx so who know when I will get mine.... Hopefully before I spen the money on something else....


----------



## koolkurkle (Jul 7, 2012)

> Quote from: Crapking on Today at 09:28:48 AM
> 
> Quote from: koolkurkle on July 04, 2012, 05:09:11 PM
> 
> ...



This is the same thing that happened to me. I get an email saying my order 10198871xx "has shipped", but since it was a holiday, not until the next day. It will arrive Monday.


----------



## sephknite (Jul 7, 2012)

koolkurkle said:


> > Quote from: Crapking on Today at 09:28:48 AM
> >
> > Quote from: koolkurkle on July 04, 2012, 05:09:11 PM
> >
> ...



Well, at least you folks have yours on the way into your hands. I'm still in the dark and have heard nothing from Amazon and Crutchfield. I pre-ordered from both locations and see which ships first so I can cancel the other. ;D


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 8, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> A few weeks ago I called Adorama to inform them of my CPS gold status and they insisted it wouldn't give me a any preference. I pretty much had an argument with the rep but telling him to put in the info anyway. He said Canon directly informed them CPS status would not be a factor. I ordered mine last October, too and so far no ship notice.



It isn't an Adorama decision as to whether or not to give CPS members priority shipping; it is a Canon decision. We can certainly add to any customer profile that he/she is a CPS member, but for this release, Canon, as I said, is not allocating units specifically for these customers.

I'm really sorry; you would need to contact Canon themselves to challenge this. (Not that I would expect it to change their policy on this occasion, but it might be worth registering your feelings with them)

Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
[email protected]


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 8, 2012)

Helen Oster said:


> Chris Burch said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago I called Adorama to inform them of my CPS gold status and they insisted it wouldn't give me a any preference. I pretty much had an argument with the rep but telling him to put in the info anyway. He said Canon directly informed them CPS status would not be a factor. I ordered mine last October, too and so far no ship notice.
> ...



Wow, now even Adorama is in CR threads, I'm glad you guys care that much about peoples opinion about you.

Regarding the CPS decision: I think it's a good thing, otherwise CPS members who were too lazy or just too late to order early could've blocked other peoples cameras. I would've been pissed if I ordered from Adorama on the 14th and then some CPS guy would order in June and still get his camera before me... So Canon really has a point there.


About my camera:
I went to my store yesterday and asked again. He took a look at the list and told me the following: "Well, you're the first one on the list. As soon as shipment comes, you'll get yours and you'll be contacted by us.". When I inquired when the camera shipment should come he told me that he expects it in the next weeks. He said it could be that I get it next week, but it could just aswell be in two weeks. Or even three. However, I don't think it will take more than two weeks.
But we'll see. As long as I know I'm first on the list, I'm waiting quite happily


----------



## Crapking (Jul 8, 2012)

[/quote]

Wow, now even Adorama is in CR threads, I'm glad you guys care that much about peoples opinion about you.

Regarding the CPS decision: I think it's a good thing, otherwise CPS members who were too lazy or just too late to order early could've blocked other peoples cameras. I would've been pissed if I ordered from Adorama on the 14th and then some CPS guy would order in June and still get his camera before me... So Canon really has a pont there

[/quote]

REALLY?? No benefit for brand loyalty? What about airline frequent fliers. Ever get on the plane first or get upgraded to first class simply because you got to the airport first? Don't think so; platinum members, whether Canon or other programs, often get perks like that. 

I find it surprising that the CPS program did NOT facilitate getting the 1Dx into the hands of their most loyal (? Lazy) supporters, who might be working when pre-sales begin. 

NOW, if they announce WHEN the pre-sale will begin, with enough advance notice so everyone can sit at their computers at the same time, then I agree; but without such advance notice as to when pre-sales begin, working pros are at a disadvantage, and in that case loyalty should mean something. 

Being a Platinum CPS member did not help me get my order in, in fact it was sheer luck (or some may say my obsessive-compulsive nature) that I checked the CR / B&H site when I did. 

I'd much prefer Canon announce WHEN they will announce the pre-sale start dates! This way I can plan my golf /photography / work around my computer time


----------



## jasium (Jul 8, 2012)

Eh - the 'last-minute prima-donna' argument is a good one, but I don't think it's unreasonable to move CPS orders to the front of the queue within given intervals-- perhaps 2 weeks or 30 days. If ordering 'officially' opened on March 1, my June order shouldn't beat yours out the door... but if your livelihood depends on your gear and you need one for a fixed-date event, your order should take precedence over my butterfly-chasing.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 8, 2012)

jasium said:


> Eh - the 'last-minute prima-donna' argument is a good one, but I don't think it's unreasonable to move CPS orders to the front of the queue within given intervals-- perhaps 2 weeks or 30 days. If ordering 'officially' opened on March 1, my June order shouldn't beat yours out the door... but if your livelihood depends on your gear and you need one for a fixed-date event, your order should take precedence over my butterfly-chasing.



What about the time period before the 1D X was announced (October 2011 and back to the beginning of the Earth)? Did everyone still need the 1D X (not in existance yet) for their fixed-date event? Nobody NEEDS the 1D X for a fixed-date event. Unless your gear was sold foolishly before you had 1D X in hand, why can't people just shoot as normal until they get it? I can never understand this.


----------



## jasium (Jul 8, 2012)

No idea. If I recall, this announce-long-before-release thing is uncommon for Canon. I wasn't in the market when the 1D3 and -4 came out - can anyone comment on the announce-release-stock timeline for those models?

That said, interval prioritization isn't obviously a terrible idea even for long preorder periods. You don't have to sell your existing kit to miss out on work because what you have is inadequate. My 20D is fine for studio and still-life, and workable for non-critical, well-lit sport, but you won't see me dipping toes in the wedding/reception or serious sports pools until I've learned the ins and outs of my 1DX.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Unless your gear was sold foolishly before you had 1D X in hand, why can't people just shoot as normal until they get it? I can never understand this.



That's me, thought I'd get a good deal on my 1Ds Mark III (which I did) a little before release of the 1D X, being completely oblivious to Canon's 1D announcment/delivery discrepancies...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless your gear was sold foolishly before you had 1D X in hand, why can't people just shoot as normal until they get it? I can never understand this.
> ...



Ok, well that's fair enough of a reason to sell then. I guess what I'm not familair with is Canon's track record for delays. Suppose they had a long history of delays, that's one thing. Or, probably the correct answer, is this NEW to the 1DX and 24-70 L II? Maybe nobody thought it would get delayed so badly because Canon had an excellent track record of on-time delivery on announced release dates?


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 8, 2012)

If you were in the market for one at this time, where would be the best place to buy it?


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

I remember reading about similiar delays with another 1D series at one of the topics, just can't remember where
.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> That's me, thought I'd get a good deal on my 1Ds Mark III (which I did) a little before release of the 1D X, being completely oblivious to Canon's 1D announcment/delivery discrepancies...



In August, 2010 there were 5 lenses and 2 TCs announced. The TCs became available in Dec, 2010. The 8-15mm fisheye in July, 2011. The 300/400 II lenses in Nov/Dec 2011. The 500/600 II lenses started shipping in May/June, 2012 - a delay of close to two years. 

How's that for a track record?


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't believe it's been two years for those super telephotos neuro. That's like two full product cycles for many types of electronics!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kowalski said:
> 
> 
> > That's me, thought I'd get a good deal on my 1Ds Mark III (which I did) a little before release of the 1D X, being completely oblivious to Canon's 1D announcment/delivery discrepancies...
> ...



That's just what I was afraid of.


----------



## cfargo (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered mine from B&H on 3/21 order # 380111940 and I just got my shipping confirmation. Don't know that I can now afford it, but it is on it's way.


----------



## Crapking (Jul 10, 2012)

Crapking said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > koolkurkle said:
> ...



The wait is finally over...the little black box is here and I will not be, for awhile at least, while enjoying/learning/comparing my bodies before heading off to the Galapagos Islands for a week. Wonder if my 1Dx will be the first to retrace Darwin's journey ??


----------



## Chris Burch (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice from Adorama that my 1DX is on its way. Great timing too, since FedEx seems completely unable to deliver my 5D3 back from Canon service...they can't seem to figure out a perfectly written address and I even have a note to them written on the front door to my condo...oh well. Hopefully the 1DX is coming via UPS.

For those still waiting, I put my order in with Adorama back in October when they were only accepting phone in pre-orders. I called last week and their first shipment had already gone out, so this must be a second batch.


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 10, 2012)

I want my 1D X as well :-[

I'm getting jealous. All you people have got shipment notices and I still do not know when I'll finally get mine.


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 10, 2012)

n0iZe said:


> I want my 1D X as well :-[
> 
> I'm getting jealous. All you people have got shipment notices and I still do not know when I'll finally get mine.



Today I stopped being jealous - I have just picked up my 1D X from my local store and I'm sooo happy!
Only thing bothering me is that the charger takes long to charge the battery haha. But oh well, even 20 seconds would be too long atm.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got notice that my 1DX has shipped from Crutchfield this afternoon and will be in my hands by early next week! The amazing part is that I just got on Crutchfield's pre-order list on 7/11, and it shipped out today! (Big Thanks to Sephknite for posting about his similar experience with them!).

I am posting this in a couple of threads to both give kudos to Crutchfield for an awesome turn around time and to let the rest of you know that if you are "far back" in a queue at one of the other vendors and really want the camera as fast as possible, you should at least consider getting on the Crutchfield list, as they, like others, don't charge your card until the camera ships. They seem to have a very "short" queue right now (last I read was 8 in line, and now I'm out of the line and so is the guy in front of me). 

I had been one of the first to order on Amazon, within two hours of when the camera became available for pre-order on 3/16. Since then, I have not been able to get a bit of information out of Amazon about either where I was in the queue or when they expected to receive a shipment. After receiving my shipping confirmation from Crutchfield, I canceled my Amazon order. Now looking forward to getting the camera in my hands next week.


----------



## devman (Jul 13, 2012)

That's awesome Jax!

I too just placed a pre-order with Crutchfield yesteryda 7/12 - hopefully that means I'm near the front of the line! Keeping my B&H order as a backup though...


----------

